# December Voting Poll entries 1 to 11



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote!
Remember to vote in BOTH polls, each has 11 of the entries. Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest,
HOLIDAY HAPPINESS.
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like in BOTH DECEMBER POLLS!
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, December 26th

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: 3pebs3, JulesAK, GoldeninCT, diane0905,
jennretz, aesthetic, simon_goldenn, Tkrosey.

*1: SRW*










*2: chelseah*










*3: Otis-Agnes










4: Cjm










5: davmar77










6: green branch










7: jennritz










8: GoldeninCT










9: kh79 










10: OscarsDad










11: Golden_79









Be sure to go to December Voting Poll 12 to 22*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting Poll #2- 12-22*

December Voting Poll entries 12 to 22 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting has begun. Wow, all the entries are fantastic!
22 members have voted in the 1 to 11 poll
and 23 members have voted in the 12 to 22 poll.
Please be sure to visit both polls and choose your favorites!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a busy time for many of us. Please remember to vote in both polls!
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like in BOTH DECEMBER POLLS!
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, December 26th


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you vote yet?
This poll will close later today at 2:55 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *kh79. *All the pictures were awesome!

*Watch for the Photo of the Year poll!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats kh79!

Photo of the year poll-

Photo of the Year Contest 2021 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

